# Pictures? Did someone say Pictures?



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

here's pictures!
His name is Roux
and he plays Fetch








Hide and Seek








Robo-Walker


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

That one with the mannequin! That is great! I love it.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's another one with his flesh toned K9Droid


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

awesome pics !!!


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is the first photo I took of him at the rescue centre


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

and so I told him....CONCENTRATE


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Here are some of my GF's pictures of Roux


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

If you can tell me what breed he is...I'd be much obliged


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Powerrrrr


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Smoke break


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

rouxdog said:


> If you can tell me what breed he is...I'd be much obliged


Being he looks so much like my childhood dog ... I have to guess he is a Terrier mix ... 

He is a looker for sure! He looks to be in great physical form!


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Being he looks so much like my childhood dog ... I have to guess he is a Terrier mix ...
> 
> He is a looker for sure! He looks to be in great physical form!


Thanks Abbylynn.

He's without bias the perfect size. Small enough for a lap dog (weighs a feather under 20lbs). Large enough to play with the big dogs. Very strict diet of Organic ground offal and fish based kibble. 

The shelter we rescued him from thinks he's Terrier-Poodle. The vet thinks he's Terrier-Whippet.

Here's a picture my GF took









He has no concept of size
























Yes...this is his best friend Motaro the Pitbull
I am envious of his fitness level. We had him go on a walk with a jogging buff. 10km later he was still going.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes ... he has the long legs for sure ... and Terriers are BIG dogs in a little dogs body! Lol! 

I know ... Leeo and Blu Boy, and Eddee are Terrier mixes! lol!


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

during the winter...when he was a pup


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

He's adorable.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

my GF took this today


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Roux in Action


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

You definitely get some awesome shots! I've been enjoying all of the photos you've posted around the forum. Roux is a photogenic little fellow!

(My Casper is 18.3 lbs fully grown. I agree that it's a nice size.)


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

He's a really handsome dog! I have to agree that lanky and a hair under 20 pounds is the perfect size. Same as my girl.  I actually looked at adopting a dog that looked just like him at one point, but he had a black wire coat.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous shots of a beautiful dog! I'm jealous-I want such good pics of my girl instead of my boring old iPhone shots, LOL.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

JulieK1967 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous shots of a beautiful dog! I'm jealous-I want such good pics of my girl instead of my boring old iPhone shots, LOL.


Thanks! My GF is a photojournalist in training. She's going to the Olympics in London as a Photo assistant.
I'm a Commercial Photographer/Retoucher so I work from home and have a lot of time to torment our dog.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Shaking off Water


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Steeplechase Dog


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Got Wood?


----------



## Tahlz (Jan 28, 2012)

I love him! and I love your photo style. You are creative.

Please post more!


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Tahlz said:


> I love him! and I love your photo style. You are creative.
> 
> Please post more!


Thanks. Dog does all the work. I just push the button on the camera.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Flying Dog!


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

No, that's not Roux.
Roux is the little guy chewing contentedly on a stick.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

rouxdog said:


> No, that's not Roux.
> Roux is the little guy chewing contentedly on a stick.


Are they related? Roux just reminds me sooo much of my childhood Terrier "Blackie" ... I cannot help but awe at all his photos!  How much does Roux weigh? Blackie weighed exactly 12 pounds,


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

So Adorable! Your doggie sure loves the camera! 

~Erica~


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Are they related? Roux just reminds me sooo much of my childhood Terrier "Blackie" ... I cannot help but awe at all his photos!  How much does Roux weigh? Blackie weighed exactly 12 pounds,


The are related in the sense that they are both Canis Lupus Familiaris. Diesel in the foreground is a 109 lb 6month old Great Dane Puppy. Roux is a 18month old 20 lb Terrier-Whippet cross. 
Here's a better sense of scale


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

LadyBugAnBuddy said:


> So Adorable! Your doggie sure loves the camera!
> 
> ~Erica~


 actually, he makes his own videos too


----------



## Tahlz (Jan 28, 2012)

rouxdog said:


> actually, he makes his own videos too


I hope you continue to take photos, I love looking at them.

Has he recorded anything on his video yet?


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Tahlz said:


> I hope you continue to take photos, I love looking at them.
> 
> Has he recorded anything on his video yet?


Mostly him wrestling the neighbourhood pit bull. The GoPro belongs to my GF. I'll link to the video once she uploads it.









I make a living creating pictures so I hope I keep on taking pictures.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Backyard game of Tug of War


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Water ejection mode on


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Tahlz said:


> I hope you continue to take photos, I love looking at them.
> 
> Has he recorded anything on his video yet?


Here you go...
edited by Cara Grimshaw


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

It's Sunday...it's Beach day


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

We threw a stick in a game of fetch.
Roux brought that stick back halfway, found a bigger stick and decided to bring that back instead.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

bark!








ha!


----------

